# No more burnt fingertips for me



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just bought this Vermec sanding handle and am led to believe that it's something new. It's made here in Australia from stainless steel, has twin bearings and three sizes of quick release heads having velcro for the pads which are available in most grits or make oneself. I'm told that because when sanding a bowl, the head will spin in the opposite direction there are no scratch marks. Time will tell.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nifty! And your phalanges will thank you!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry I almost bought one of those but bought a cheap 90 deg angle drill that has forward and reverse. A friend of mine has one of those and likes it pretty well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry


I would like to have one also, but for my Toe nails  how much did you pay for the kit...sure would beat taking my shoes off in the shop and using my Dremel tool...

========



harrysin said:


> I've just bought this Vermec sanding handle and am led to believe that it's something new. It's made here in Australia from stainless steel, has twin bearings and three sizes of quick release heads having velcro for the pads which are available in most grits or make oneself. I'm told that because when sanding a bowl, the head will spin in the opposite direction there are no scratch marks. Time will tell.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, it isn't self powered, you hold it against the rotating bowl with pressure and the friction causes it to rotate, sorry Bob, but it's back to the Dremel!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Bernie, I saw a friend using one a couple of days ago and he made sure it was still on his lathe as I was leaving!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks cool, anouther accessory needed or not!! One more thing to drive the wife crazy with.


----------

